# Planning a Trip to Chicago



## Lonnie1212 (Jan 27, 2020)

Hi Folks,

Planning for a day trip to Chicago, Il this weekend.  Will be taking the Amtrak to Union Station in the downtown area.  The objective is to scout the layout of the city.  Will ask about observation areas on sky scrapers to take pictures.  In the future I would like to take city light pictures at night.   Will be taking a Nikon D610, a 50 mm lens, a 16-35 mm, and a 24-120 mm.  There are about 20 or 30 tour agencies that offer 2 to 3 hour tours of the city.  Has anyone else ever been to the City of Chicago for photography? 

Thank you,

Lonnie


----------



## NGH (Jan 27, 2020)

I love Chicago, it's a great city for photography.  Here a few shots I took...




Chicago by Nigel, on Flickr




Chicago and Northwestern Railway bridge by Nigel, on Flickr




CarrotRoom-88800001.jpg by Nigel, on Flickr




Lost in contemplation by Nigel, on Flickr


----------



## NGH (Jan 27, 2020)

actually, I wrote a few words about that trip too....

Chicago with film


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Jan 27, 2020)

@NGH, thank you for sharing the pics. I really like the black and white one. Did you drive to Chicago?


----------



## NGH (Jan 27, 2020)

That black and white one is a favourite of mine too; taken with my old Voigtländer Bessa folding rangefinder - a great camera.  The first time we flew (from LA) and the second time we were driven and I was dropped off at a convenient place for me to take the train and go explore (I'm afraid my memory fails me as to where I got the train from).


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Jan 27, 2020)

NGH said:


> That black and white one is a favourite of mine too; taken with my old Voigtländer Bessa folding rangefinder - a great camera.  The first time we flew (from LA) and the second time we were driven and I was dropped off at a convenient place for me to take the train and go explore (I'm afraid my memory fails me as to where I got the train from).



Maybe Union Station.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2020)

I lived downtown for a couple years. Unreal amount of photography subject matter. Decent police presence. Lots of pan handlers, pretty much every corner. Lots of modern and old architecture. Actually, the content can be overwhelming. I wasn't into photography when I lived there but did shoot a fair amount for painting reference and had no idea what I was doing with the camera. I have been back a couple of times since I got serious with photography. I will be going in a couple weeks and probably an extended stay in the spring. I like to street shoot and it's ideal for that genre. I normally drive there but have also taken the train for the extended stays. You literally do not need a car to get around. Bus, train, trolly, cab etc. South side, west side, tons of content. Expensive. I shoot film mostly so I don't worry to much about snatch and grab. Kids on bikes are the ones to be aware of. But its winter so not much in the way of that. It is my favorite spot for street shooting. I follow the light for my spots. I don't have anything handy or good enough to share as I am traveling. Just know, it is an overwhelming place to shoot. Pick your places and feel good about it, walk slow and wide eyed. Don't forget to look up and down.


----------



## NGH (Jan 28, 2020)

Lonnie1212 said:


> NGH said:
> 
> 
> > That black and white one is a favourite of mine too; taken with my old Voigtländer Bessa folding rangefinder - a great camera.  The first time we flew (from LA) and the second time we were driven and I was dropped off at a convenient place for me to take the train and go explore (I'm afraid my memory fails me as to where I got the train from).
> ...


probably


----------



## JoeW (Jan 28, 2020)

Okay, Chicago...where to start?
1.  Shoot the Art Institute.  Just amazing stuff inside and out.  Seriously--some cool abstract sculpture and 3 dimensional art forms that a photographer can shoot creative stuff with.
2. Pray that you get frigid weather.  Then go to the lake and shoot frozen waves--just stunning pictures.
3.  Tons of good architecture to shoot within the city.  Bring a fisheye lens if you've got one.  And then shoot up.
4.  Make time to go to the NW suburbs to shoot all things Frank Lloyd Wright.  Talesin East, the Unity Temple (I think that's the name--it was a few years ago so my memory may be off), and his home.  Yes, it's worth taking the time to go there.
5.  Yeah, the "Bean" (officially the Cloud Gate) is touristy but you'll still get some lovely shots with it. Plus it's next to Millennium Park.
6.  There is an architecture tour by boat.  It has a good rep.  I haven't taken it--I'd think it would be frustrating as a photographer--you'd be taking snapshots instead of composing photos.  
7.  Also check out the Chicago Architecture Center.  They charge a fee but it's cool.
8.  Shoot the stairwell at the Rookery Building.
9. Navy Pier:  mini-fair, art, crafts, indoor and outdoor, next to the water, people/street photography--lots of things to shoot here.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 28, 2020)

Also, bring your appetite.  You need to have Chicago "stuffed" pizza at least once (no, deep dish pizza is not "stuffed").


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Jan 28, 2020)

Thank you for the advice guys.  I feel overwhelmed by the response and the things to do.  Since I have taken up photography, I have never been in a place with inexhaustible photo opportunities.  Now I am even more excited about the trip.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 29, 2020)

When you get back, post some of your results.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 29, 2020)

Also, I know you said that you're overwhelmed with suggestions.  But before you leave for Chicago, watch a movie about Chicago:  Ferris Bueller's Day Off is good.  Or The Fugitive (though only the last half takes place in Chicago).  Either movie will get you excited about Chicago, you'll start to visualize possibilities, and also start to connect places with names.  Plus, either one is a very entertaining movie.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Jan 30, 2020)

I was reading about the Chicago Art Institute and the Willis Tower in Chicago today.  Both institutions will not allow tripods, mono-pods, or camera flashes on the tours.  I can understand why they do not want camera flashes.  But what harm can tripods or monopods do?


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 30, 2020)

I was there for the first time this past Fall. I'm not much of a city person but I must say I really enjoyed my time there.  I usually photograph wildlife (plenty of wild life there but not my usual stuff  ) so I tried something different, night pictures.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Jan 30, 2020)

@MSnowy, thank you for sharing your pictures.  The top two are my favorite.   Your pictures are an inspiration to me.  I am leaving for Chicago on the 6:30 AM train Saturday morning.


----------



## Designer (Jan 30, 2020)

Lonnie1212 said:


> But what harm can tripods or monopods do?


Potential tripping hazard.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 31, 2020)

Lonnie1212 said:


> I was reading about the Chicago Art Institute and the Willis Tower in Chicago today.  Both institutions will not allow tripods, mono-pods, or camera flashes on the tours.  I can understand why they do not want camera flashes.  But what harm can tripods or monopods do?


This is pretty common for most museums.  The rationale usually is this:  if you have a speed light or soft box or tripod then you must be professional.  And if you're professional, you need a permit.  For some, it's about taking up space and tripping people.  But in my experience, it's been mostly about providing an easy way to determine who has to get a permit versus who doesn't.


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 31, 2020)

Navy pier. Buckingham fountain at night. Boat ride at night for city lights from Navy pier.Evivated train ride into the city. Grant park , Museum of science and industry. Left over from century of progress early 1900s.
I lived in and around Chicago for 65 years. In Kentucky now.


----------



## JoeW (Jan 31, 2020)

Also, since you're taking Amtrak, I think there will be some opportunities to shoot from the train.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Feb 2, 2020)

I got back from Chicago late last night.  Photographing the city was a learning experience.  I learned the value of a wide angle 
 zoom lens.   I took a 18-35 mm lens.  But could have used a wider lens yet.  Chicago is a beautiful city.  I am scheduled to take the Amtrak for another trip on February 15, 2020.


----------



## JoeW (Feb 2, 2020)

I hope you had fun.  Report back with what you thought was especially good as a photo site, what you learned, what advice was dumb, what you'd do differently.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Feb 2, 2020)

JoeW said:


> I hope you had fun.  Report back with what you thought was especially good as a photo site, what you learned, what advice was dumb, what you'd do differently.



Hi Joe, 

Were you able to view the photos I posted to this thread?


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Feb 2, 2020)

oldhippy said:


> Navy pier. Buckingham fountain at night. Boat ride at night for city lights from Navy pier.Evivated train ride into the city. Grant park , Museum of science and industry. Left over from century of progress early 1900s.
> I lived in and around Chicago for 65 years. In Kentucky now.



Are you living in Burkesville, Kentucky by chance?


----------



## JoeW (Feb 2, 2020)

Lonnie1212 said:


> JoeW said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you had fun.  Report back with what you thought was especially good as a photo site, what you learned, what advice was dumb, what you'd do differently.
> ...


I did and they're lovely.  Also a diverse selection.


----------



## Lonnie1212 (Feb 2, 2020)

I really enjoyed the trip to Chicago.  It was my first photo trip to a major city.  I discovered the value of a wide angle lens.  The widest lens I have is an 18-35 mm Nikon.  Will keep a wider lens in mind for the future.  I found two places to take pictures of skyscrapers.  One is Cyndi's Bar and Grill. It has an observation deck with fire pits for warmth. It is in one of the pictures I posted.   The other place is the Adler Planetarium.  There is a perfect view of part of the Chicago skyline near lake Michigan.  I have never owned a monopod.  But I think it might be a wise investment for my next trip.


----------



## oldhippy (Feb 2, 2020)

Live in Leslie County SE tip of Kentucky


----------

